# Going on holiday - advice please



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

how long did you wait after placement until you took your LO('s) on holiday?  Was it a uk holiday or abroad, and how was the experience?

Our LO has been home 7 months now & we are considering going abroad in about 6 weeks time, and my parents will be there at the other end waiting for us.

Thanks

A
x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

We wanted to try a night away when Piglet had been with us for about 4 months, his sw said it would be ok but our sw said no & as they both had to agree we couldn't go. We had booked a UK holiday for almost 11 months after he was placed with us as we were assured that the court date would have sorted by then but as it wasn't and we had to get both sw agreement that we could still go and had to give full details as to where we were staying etc. We were not allowed to apply for a passport until he was legally ours, so did not even consider going abroad.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi A

We went away for the weekend when ours had been home about 10weeks however it was an emergancy and it went ok'ish however DH had to do 95% of the care for our 2 while away as i wasnt around (my mum was very poorly in hospital) and our 2 were ok while away however took about 3weeks to re-settle.

We went on our 1st proper holiday in the UK 6months in and went to stay with a friend in the Isle of wight for the weekend in her hotel and DD didnt cope too well with it in that she didnt eat or sleep properly and was very teary (due to sleep ect) and then went to a haven park for 4nights 5mins from my mums and this was ok however sleep patten was a nightmare as DS would settle in the travel cot. 

One big problem we had was every one wanted to "meet" our children so much that i think it was toooo much esp being away from home.

Our 2 have been home a yr at the end of this month and i am braving it taking them down south on my own next month (mad i hear you say!) am doing a 320+ mile drive to get there and then staying at a hotel for 3 nights before doing the ferry alone to the IOW to stay at my friends hotel for 2nights! 

Our key things were we took DS bedding and DD duvet cover, they took some toys with them and knew who we were seeing/where we were going.

For you you have the added bonus that your DS knows your parents really well so should be ok however dont envy doing a flight with a little one (thats just me!)

Good luck

xxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

We went on holiday 13 weeks into placement in the UK for 1 week and my parents came too.  We took toys, books, bedding etc and showed DS photos of where we were going (we've been there a lot) and told him about the things we'd be doing and the caravan we would stay in.  We had no problems at all, he loved it, slept through no different to being at home, is a very good eater and that continued.  It was a complete success and it gave him the close relationship with my parents that he has now.  Neither SW had a problem with our plans as he had settled so well and saw a lot of my parents.

We are due to go back to the same caravan in just over 3 weeks time, just the 3 of us, and then in August we are going away with my parents again to a working farm - DS is mad on farms!

We have decided we won't be taking DS aboard for a while yet but thats more down to DH not liking hot weather, DS would love the adventure and going on a plane!

Good luck and have a good time.
OT x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

K was placed with us as a foster child in Aug 08 and sw got his passport in the Dec and we went to Portugal to see my parents in the Feb, so he had been with us 6 months before we went out of the UK. 

Has your court all been finalised etc? Then is so I see no reason why 7 months in you shouldnt go away  
Only you know how your LO copes with changes to routine etc 

xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

thanks for all your replies, sharing your experiences with me.

We do keep telling LO we are going on an aeroplane, which he is really excited about, and saying that we are going to swim in grandma & grandad's swimming pool next to their house.  
OT - good advice about the photos, will sort that out with my parents (we havent visisted their property abroad yet).

Court hasnt been finalised yet, but SW's are supporting us going away,they will provide a letter of authorisation should we be asked any questions.  

Keeping everything crossed that we should receive LO's passport this week (not before time!)

X


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Well we've been on holiday & it was less stressful than we thought it would be  

LO absolutey loved the flight, when we took off he said "again" and when we landed said "again"  
He spent the whole flight there asking about the wings, noises etc and was as good as gold.  The return flight he slept the whole 4 hours.

The only thing that we had a problem with was his sleep, the first night he spent in a single bed with me, and then after that he was in his travel cot, but woke quite a bit through the night.  Not sure if this was down to him being unsettled or whether it was due to him being poorly for a week before we went and this illness continued throughout the holiday. 

Grandparents had a fab time with LO, just about 24/7, they spent the first 2 weeks getting the place prepared for him.....new toys, swimming pool toys, all laid out ready for his arrival  

Me & DP admit that there is no way we could have done our first holiday abroad without grandparents to help out.

x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

A,

I am so glad everything went so well.  was it worth all the hassle?

SJ xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

thanks SJ

yeah I can honestly say it was worth the 8 months hassle

how u guys doing?  Did you have a good time in London?

x


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

We had a disastrous first holiday.  We took them away four months after placement and they didn't cope so their behaviour was very difficult and challenging.  We ended up coming home 3 days into a two week holiday and if, when we got home, they could have gone back, we would have said yes (although I'm glad they didn't now).

We naively thought it wuld be fine as they had known us for nearly two years, but they were not sufficiently settled and we didn't realise but their previous experience of holidays was poor.  

Since then we have taken them for some short breaks (1 and 3  nights) and all have been fine - we prepared them more thoroughly and hopefully our main holiday in ten days wil be much better than last year.  We're still only going for a week as we feel they still might struggle with a full two weeks.  

We've not ventured abroad with them yet (well unless you count England!) but did get passports a few weeks ago so perhaps in October.  

Bop


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Wishing you all the best for your holiday Bop.  We can only manage a week with our DD and haven't ventured overseas yet although a trip to Belfast is pencilled in for October if she remains settled at pre-school after the holidays.

Magenta x


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd post a little update:

We had a fabulous holiday this year - the kids coped wonderfully with being away and next year we might even try a fortnight!  I am still amazed by the progress they continue to make and we are so lucky to have found them.  

Bop


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Bop thats brilliant  Glad you had a good holiday

xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

What a lovely post Bop, glad you had a good holiday.     

Cindy


----------

